# Guildford and Godalming August 21st



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Since I got such stick for late notice of last nights meet can I suggest week of 18th Aug - I can do any day...

L Â ;D


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Very pro-acive ! 8)

Any day that week will be ok I think at this point 

(Wednesday not ideal though)

Damian


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'm not here between the 14th and 31st.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

PS. Why do we call this the Guildford and Godalming meet? We don't go to Guilford any more. In fact we only ever went once. Or maybe twice.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Look I know you had a bad night but don't start getting picky ! :  ;D

Damian


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Shut it, beemer boy.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Where is the meet?
W.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Phil - LOL ;D

Amir - it's at the Out & Out Restaurant Pub in Godalming (also known as The Manor). It's on the main road from Guildford to Godalming opposite broadwater lake - do you know it?

Damian


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Nope - I will not make the next meet but will try to come on one after that.
W.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I am pretty sure I could do any day in that week


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

Any day except Tuesday.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Any day except the 14th to 31st.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Would love to come to my first meet.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I can do any day that week except Monday, see you all then. :

PS How do you insert pictures ??? in to messages


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Vic,
you have to host them somewhere on the web, and then provide a reference to them. Click the 4th icon on the 2nd row on the toolbar you get when composing a message (the one which looks like a picture ) and replace URL with the URL of the image.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Phil, thanks for the info, will give it a try, when its not quite so hectic at work.


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

Which day L?


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

That week sounds good........ anyday!!

See you all there..............


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I could make it but I would really like to meet the half Greek chap called Phil!! But he said he won't be there now!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Very pro-acive ! Â 8)
> 
> Any day that week will be ok I think at this point
> 
> ...


You were just spotted under the M25 Junction 13 , by Wak TTotal and NickyB ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PS what day then ? :-/


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Yeah I know I saw Wak come zooming up behind me and a flash of lights was acknowledged by my waving (hood down - lovely night!)!

For the Meet lets make a decision and say:

Thursday 21st ?

Suitable?

Damian

PS John fella - what happened to your car ! looks kinda, well, everyday TT !!!! lol Â ;D


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Thursday thats cool 8)


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Cool for me too. See ya there!!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I could make it but I would really like to meet the half Greek chap called Phil!! But he said he won't be there now!


Yeah sorry V, but they wouldn't move it forward to this week 
Still, I'm sure they'd all have plenty to say about me if you went along. 
And TTotal's removed the decorations! Shame I'm missing seeing that.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I should be able to make it - what time - I'll probably come straight from work.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'm not going to be able to make this because I'm actually away on holiday right now. And it's 2 weeks into the future right now. Or something


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

When is the next meeting ?


----------

